# Kingston NY Model Train and Hobby Show March 20th



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kingston NY Model Train and Hobby Show Sunday March 20th 2016 10 AM to 4 PM
Location Murphy Center 467 Broadway..... Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy Kingston, NY 12401 United States Times 10 am To 4 pm Admission Fees
Adults $6.00 Children under 12 $1.00
Description
Largest Model Train and Hobby Show in Ulster County N.Y. 11,000 Square feet of : *Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables *Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts *Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display *Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle
The Hudson Valley Large Scale RailRoad Club will be there with there fabulous Modular layout along with many other displays
*Food and Refreshments on Premises *Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Trains
Directions
TAKE I-87 (THRUWAY) TO EXIT 19. THEN TAKE TRAFIC CIRCLE TO I-587. FOLLOW TO BROADWAY, STAY ON BROADWAY, PASS UNDER THE RAILROAD TRACKS (CSX RIVER LINE), THEN AT NEXT LIGHT GO STRAIGHT THRU AND THE SHOW IS A HALF A BLOCK AHEAD ON THE RIGHT.

Web Site Info................. http://kingstontrainshow.com/


----------

